# My MAC stuff



## adegea (Jul 6, 2008)

This is my MAC stuff, except my 15 shadow palette (I forgot it)



bare, utter pervette, 3N, ramblas red, odyssey, del rio, rubia, jubilee, vivacious, viva glam V, blueblood, snob appeal, angel, queen's sin, plum dandy, brew.




-rose blanc, retrospeckt, shroom, filament, soba, neutral pink, petalescent, trax, modest tone, nanogold, club, steamy, electra, charred, parrot.
-royal assets cool:medallion, silverwear, trophy pink, modern heir, shadowy lady, queen's jewel.
-smoking eyes:next to nothing, satin taupe, showstopper, smoking.
-sweetie cakes:almond icing, gateaux, sugar blue, demi-sweet.
-formal black cool: pink freeze, fineshine, dovefeather, chillblue, nocturnelle, formal black.
-MSF: mercurial, mi'lady, lovestone, ether.
-magnetic fields, illegal cargo, mothbrown, playful.




cashflow, girl friendly, melon, teal, munity, apricot pink, cornflower, sunpepper, mauvement, vanilla, bell-bottom blue, sweet sienna, platinum, steel blue, kelly green, jardin aires, gold, your ladyship, green brown, old gold, gold stroke.
187SE,168SE,194SE,190SE
Blot medium, blush peachykeen
msf new vegas, light flush, northern light.
khol nightsky and mystery, fibre rich lash and subculture.




curiositease cool: spirited, nymphette, be seen, flash mode, star nova.
rose champagne, 2N, perfectly pink, venetian, prrr, gentily.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 6, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

lovely  collection!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the lippies! I've just started getting in to lipsticks so I envy anyone who has a collection


----------



## xokolat (Jul 6, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  Your lippies are so awesome!  Basically every shade I want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

really nice collection


----------

